# elles se font faire des liftings...



## Malow (17 Février 2006)

je vous laisse méditer...et encore une fois je suis désolée


----------



## elKBron (17 Février 2006)

mieux vaut un bon lifting qu un mauvais filtage... ou le contraire :affraid:

mdr ce son


----------



## Malow (17 Février 2006)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> mieux vaut un bon lifting qu un mauvais filtage... ou le contraire :affraid:
> 
> mdr ce son



Ca sent le vécu on dirait  

j'ai bien rigolé aussi


----------



## jahrom (17 Février 2006)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> je vous laisse méditer...et encore une fois je suis désolée




Finalement, y a que le piercing que t'as pas fait...


----------



## Malow (17 Février 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Finalement, y a que le piercing que t'as pas fait...




je me réserve :rateau:


----------



## elKBron (17 Février 2006)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Ca sent le vécu on dirait


HAN ! c'était Toi ????


----------



## hunjord (17 Février 2006)

ca faisai un bail....que je ne l'avais pas entendu...en toute sincérité pouvous nous élevé un  débat? En effet, je trouve la question essentielle....


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Février 2006)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Ca sent le vécu on dirait



ça sent surtout le truc reçu au boulot l'année dernière...

re sucé qu'on dit ?


----------



## Malow (18 Février 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça sent surtout le truc reçu au boulot l'année dernière...
> 
> *****************************************************************





pas grave....je ne connaissais pas....et j'ai rigolé, c'est le principal.


----------



## jahrom (18 Février 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça sent surtout le truc reçu au boulot l'année dernière...
> 
> re sucé qu'on dit ?




J'ai appris que Lemmy s'est faire bannir. Heureusement que t'es la pour la relève, ça manquait un vieux raleur dans le coin...


----------



## naas (18 Février 2006)

Au fait et le fil des râleurs ou il est ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Février 2006)

Avez-vous remarqué que le seul truc qu'*elles* refusent de se faire faire est aussi le truc qui n'est pas payant ?


----------



## guytantakul (18 Février 2006)

euh... le caca, moi je ne m'en tamponne pas, mais chacun est libre de s'en tamponner partout partout si ça l'aide à vivre


----------



## quetzalk (18 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> J'ai visité par mal de filles par leur bibliotheque (...)



Mais t'es vraiment un malade alors ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Février 2006)

*Cela amène notre débat de ce soir*


C'était bien essayé !


----------



## quetzalk (18 Février 2006)

Pas le temps (*)! faut qu'j'aille manger !  



(*) de répondre


----------



## reineman (18 Février 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Mais t'es vraiment un malade alors ?



heu nan...quand tu veux bien connaitre une fille, tu regardes ce qu'elle lit...ce qu'elle écoute...c'est du béaba de dragueur...ça accelere les processus..ça évite les incompréhensions. C'est pas moi qui le dit, c'est Ovide...dans l'art d'aimer.


----------



## reineman (18 Février 2006)

Ce qui est pratique avec ça, c'est que tu peux lire ton journal en l'étalant sur le dos de la fille cependant que tu lui raconte ce que notre pauvre monde est capable de créer.


----------



## Amok (18 Février 2006)

Hum hum....


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Hum hum....



Quel dommage que je sois hétéro... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2006)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> je vous laisse méditer...et encore une fois je suis désolée



j'envoi le truc a SM, donc ça veut dire que malow est très porté sur la porte de derrière


----------



## Malow (19 Février 2006)

je rentre de week-end, et qu'est-ce-ce que je découvre ? un super mp de reinecacaprout.....bref, que du bonheur ! des insultes !!! 

Juste pour prévenir, et je tiens à le faire en public ! Si il peut encore poster sur le forum, je m'éclipse ! plus de malow ! c'est comme ça. je trouve inadmissible que les modérateurs et les responsables du forum, le laissent envoyer des mp comme celui que je viens de recevoir.



c'est mon premier carton "rouge"...

Et dire que lemmy a été banni ! j'y crois pas.


----------



## supermoquette (19 Février 2006)

lifting de l'amour


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2006)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> je rentre de week-end, et qu'est-ce-ce que je découvre ? un super mp de reinecacaprout.....bref, que du bonheur ! des insultes !!!
> 
> Juste pour prévenir, et je tiens à le faire en public ! Si il peut encore poster sur le forum, je m'éclipse ! plus de malow ! c'est comme ça. je trouve inadmissible que les modérateurs et les responsables du forum, le laissent envoyer des mp comme celui que je viens de recevoir.
> 
> ...


 Combien de fois faudra-t-il rappeler que les messages privés sont privés ?
Par ailleurs, lire un message de reineman, c'est comme ouvrir une lettre piégée en sachant ce qu'elle contient. Parce que, vois-tu, tu peux reprocher beaucoup de chose à reineman, sa vulgarité, son agressivité gratuite, une certaine suffisance dans le ton de certaines de ses interventions, mais tu ne peux pas lui reprocher d'être hypocrite. Il n'avance pas masqué, ne feint pas d'être bienveillant et ne joue pas des apparences d'une amabilité supposée pour mieux entuber son monde. Il a choisi le rôle du méchant et l'assume parfaitement. Il me semble que cela n'a pas dû t'échapper. Maintenant, quant à savoir ce qu'il faut en faire, ce n'est ni à toi ni à moi d'en juger. Je ne doute pas que ta plainte sera entendue, mais je me permets de te dire qu'elle l'aurait été tout aussi bien par des voies plus discrètes. Il ne faut pas avoir le goût des bûchers, particulièrement pour qui ne vaut pas la peine qu'on aille ramasser du bois.


----------



## quetzalk (19 Février 2006)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> je trouve inadmissible que les modérateurs et les responsables du forum, le laissent envoyer des mp comme celui que je viens de recevoir.



Je crois que les MP ne sont pas modérés.
Par contre tu peux toujours signaler au moyen du petit panneau "/!\" un contenu "offensant" comme on dit sur internet.
Après, un troll reste un troll, que ce soit en public ou en privé, faut donc pas en attendre plus que ce qu'il sait faire...  



[Edit : ahmrde, grillé !]


----------



## Malow (20 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Combien de fois faudra-t-il rappeler que les messages privés sont privés ?
> Par ailleurs, lire un message de reineman, c'est comme ouvrir une lettre piégée en sachant ce qu'elle contient. Parce que, vois-tu, tu peux reprocher beaucoup de chose à reineman, sa vulgarité, son agressivité gratuite, une certaine suffisance dans le ton de certaines de ses interventions, mais tu ne peux pas lui reprocher d'être hypocrite. Il n'avance pas masqué, ne feint pas d'être bienveillant et ne joue pas des apparences d'une amabilité supposée pour mieux entuber son monde. Il a choisi le rôle du méchant et l'assume parfaitement. Il me semble que cela n'a pas dû t'échapper. Maintenant, quant à savoir ce qu'il faut en faire, ce n'est ni à toi ni à moi d'en juger. Je ne doute pas que ta plainte sera entendue, mais je me permets de te dire qu'elle l'aurait été tout aussi bien par des voies plus discrètes. Il ne faut pas avoir le goût des bûchers, particulièrement pour qui ne vaut pas la peine qu'on aille ramasser du bois.



d'une part, je n'ai rien montré.

d'autre part, nous n'avons pas la même conception de la franchise. 

Il ne m'agresse pas sur la place publique, mais chez moi... 

Allez reinetrucmachin, agresse moi publiquement, ce sera plus drôle, et là, on pourra dire que tu n'es pas hypocrite.

j'hésite encore à mettre son mp en public....faut voire...


----------



## jahrom (20 Février 2006)

Voyons Malow, ne sais tu pas que l'ignorance est le plus grand des mépris ? :style:

Et puis, il habite à Rennes. Que veux tu lui souhaiter de pire ??


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Février 2006)

*On pourrait revenir au sujet SVP ?*
pour une  fois qu'on tient un sujet profond !


----------



## Amok (20 Février 2006)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> jJuste pour prévenir, et je tiens à le faire en public ! Si il peut encore poster sur le forum, je m'éclipse ! plus de malow ! c'est comme ça. je trouve inadmissible que les modérateurs et les responsables du forum, le laissent envoyer des mp comme celui que je viens de recevoir.



Malow, je t'apprécie mais là tu délires un peu. Nous allons mettre cela sur le coup de la colère ! 
Concernant les MP, Doc a déjà répondu : Dieu merci ils ne sont pas modérés car un MP, comme son nom l'indique, est... Privé.

Ceci étant, désolé d'avoir à te dire que les menaces du type "si il est là je ne viens plus" ne sont (heureusement) pas prises en compte. Si nous commencons à bannir des inscrits parce qu'ils se sont engueulés avec d'autres en privé, où allons nous ? Mais tes écrits ont du dépasser ta pensée. 
 


			
				Malow a dit:
			
		

> Et dire que lemmy a été banni ! j'y crois pas.



Aucun, aucun, aucun rapport.


----------



## benjamin (20 Février 2006)

Point factuel pour commencer. Comme cela a été dit déjà, les messages privés relèvent de la correspondance privée et ne sont donc pas modérés. T'en serais-tu pris à Wanadoo si tu avais reçu cela par email ?

Ensuite, cela ne signifie pas qu'aucune action peut être prise, dès lors que cela interfère avec la bonne marche des forums. Je serai ravi de me charger. Mais encore faut-il nous alerter.


----------

